# reel selection



## Playalinda7 (Aug 5, 2003)

I am going to be buying a new spinning reel soon. I'll be using it to fish for red drum, trout, Jack crevalle etc from the IRL and Mosquito lagoons mainly.

I am looking at the Shimano stradic, Penn Prion, and the Daiwa Emblem ZA.

Does anyone own one (or all) of these and if so, can you tell me about it's performance? Comparisons? Recommendations?

Also, if anyone has owned or had experience with one of those alvey sidecast type reels? Thinkin bout gettin one of them too.

Thank you, 

Playalinda7:jawdrop:


----------



## redfishjoebob (Feb 10, 2003)

i HAVE SOME PENNS, BUT REFUSE TO PAY FOR A STRADIC, i HAVE HAD TWO, AND THEY DID NOT SEEM TO HOLD UP. i AM NOW EXCLUSIVLY BUYING OKUMA SPINNING REELS, THEIR CORONADO, IS THE BEST REEL FOR THE MONEY. aT LEAST TO ME. i BOUGHT THREE OF THEM OF EBAY, AND HAVE BEEN THOROUGHLY SATISFIED. tHEY ARE WELL MADE AND YOU CANNOT EVEN BEAT THE RETAIL PRICE. BUT THE DECISION IS YOURS. sEE yA jOE

HERE IS THEIR WEBSITE

WWW.OKUMAFISHING.COM


REMEMBER THREE QUARTERS OF THE EARTH IS COVERED BY WATER, SO THREE QUARTERS OF YOUR TIME SHOLU BE SPENT FISHING..


----------



## Playalinda7 (Aug 5, 2003)

Thank you redfishjoebob. So your stradics did not hold up huh? I'm kinda leaning toward a daiwa emblem but that okuma oryx is looking pretty good.
Thank you for the link.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Used to be a PENN,Shimano and older model Fin-Nor reel man.Till I got broke!

I exclusively use Diawa reels on all my lite/medium spinning tackle.

Don't get me wrong,I still fish with a Penn 6500SS-on a shimano 7 foot boat rod(bottom fishing),and their 525MAG(best purchase since my mail-order wife)-on my 11 foot Tica .

But for the waist high wading-the Samauri 2500 on my 8 foot Key Largo trout rod,and the 3500 XLT on my 8 foot Fenwick pluggin/spoon rod-All Diawa reels.

I think the new Daiwa reels are the best by for the Bucks.


My .01 cent...I would give .02,but still financing my old spinning tackle.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I've got two of the Emblem 5500 xa's and they've been great. I'm using PPro 50 lbs and 65 lbs on them and haven't had any problems. I've fished one of them 150 days now, throwing lures and surf fishing. The drags are excellent and have hauled in a 75 lb Black Drum and a Poon around 85 lbs and countless Reds in the 40" range.
I would have got the ZA on the last purchase because the have the extra spool but I got a deal on my last XA.


----------



## LitzFish26 (Apr 14, 2003)

Playalinda,
I am all about the Okuma Coronada as well as the Epixor. They are a really affordable alternative to Shimano Baitrunners! I have used Shimano and PENN in the past, but I recently switched to Okuma for all of my inshore spinning needs and they have came up big! I think any of the reels you are looking at are great reels. It is all up to how much loot you are willing to spend! Good luck and Fish On!
 

Litz!


----------



## Playalinda7 (Aug 5, 2003)

*okuma*

Litz, 
The okuma oryx is looking good to me...just wondering, Okuma's aren't cheap like quantum reels are they? Like, do they get all loose and worn out after a year? Are they comparable to say a penn ss as far as quality?
At this point the okuma oryx and the daiwa emblem series are what I'm considering.
Thank you,
Playalinda7


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

Go with the penn SS series reels. You cant beat them in any way. I own atleast 2 of every model from the 4500 to the 9500.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Ditto fisher446. Many of the charter captains on the Chesapeake use them so that should speak for itself. I've been useing the 4500SS's and 5500SS's for some time without a hint of trouble. Spool them with Power Pro 30# & 50# super braid and go catch some big fish. 

Catman.


----------



## LitzFish26 (Apr 14, 2003)

Playalinda,
I have a 6500 SS I payed 119.00 for about 1 year ago! I also got an Okuma Coronado Baitfeeder CD90 as a gift last September! 
(85.00) I fish the heck out of that Coronado and it has held up just as good as the 6500 SS. I am not to sure about the oryx series. If you have money to spend then you can't lose with a PENN. To answer your question, Okumas are, in my eyes, a way better reel than Quantumms! I hope that helps!
Litz


----------

